# How to make Flapping bird Mobile ?



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I try make that

















But my project work really poor..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dominik,

I think it looks great. It may just need a tiny bit more weight on the body, but very cool.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

How to I should balance it?
First I hang it on strongs.
Next get weight to wings, and weight to body.
I think is something wrong with strings or center of mas.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I might add a temporary weight on your pull string so the wings are a little more horizontal at when it is at rest. 

The only other thing I could think of is too much resistance in the hinge, but that is hard to determine from far away.

I still think it is great, and my youngest liked the video!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dominik,

I think it needs a little more weight on the body so that the wings are straight out from the body when it is at rest. I think it will look great when finished.


----------

